
Overcast 3: Design walkthrough - zdw
https://marco.org/2017/02/20/overcast3
======
tradersam
Personally, I don't like this new update. Marco definitely made some things
easier to understand to the average user, but I just enjoyed the previous
design much more. It was a power user podcast app. It also had a clearer
hierarchy, instead of the sliding up episode view, which is probably my
biggest gripe.

Other than that, good work and good luck to him.

